# Crypts of Walden '09



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

Here are a few photos from this year. I should have some video and additional pictures that I will try and get posted when I can get some more time.


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

*A few more!*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the look of your yard - lots of nice details, a variety of stone shapes (and bad puns), groundbreakers look good, and I really like that little pumpkin creature poking up out of the haystack. The sign is a nice touch as well - the font is perfect for a haunt.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool!! I love the atmosphere and the lighting, and the tombstones are very well done great work!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lots of great props with a very nice variety of tombstones. Great job!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Cool! I wish my yard looked as good.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like the look of your haunt. Nicely done.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i like it! keep up the good work!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow man thats really cool i love what you did with the atmosFEAR (haha see i have puns too!) nice sign cool pumpkin thing cool tombstones cool groundbreaker lol i think i covered most of it


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Loved the lighting, groundbreakers, fog...ok, I loved it.  Awesome work!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantstic stones! and great lighting!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Lookin' good. Nice and full look.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Your cemetary looks great. I like how you took some pics while it was still light out with the foggers going. I think Im going to do that next year.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on your photos and display. It looks great!


----------

